# Siamese litter (now with pictures 23/4/11)



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Woohoo! Finally I have Siamese pinkies! Born yesterday, I think there are 12 but need a closer look. Counting and definitive photos in a few days


----------



## motorbaby8111 (Apr 13, 2011)

cant wait for pics


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Pics when they get cute! I just recently started a siamese/pointed project and looove to see everyone else's.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:lol: So your boy was just wanting to wait and surprise you then - or maybe it was the threats that he wouldn't get another girlfriend that finally resulted in him doing the deed :lol: Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

headshot by Noweia, on Flickr


hug by Noweia, on Flickr


boys day6 by Noweia, on Flickr


6 day figner pinkie by Noweia, on Flickr


day6 by Noweia, on Flickr


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww, i love the pinky on the finger pics :love1 But I have to say that they are a lot cuter in person


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Day 10 (or something, have now lost count lol)


day 10 pinky by Noweia, on Flickr


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

lovely babies


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Love that last pic... Looks like something from Anne Getty!


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

ooooo can I have some ????


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

If you want some!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

aww there lovely I have some litters due soon.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

i surely do  1 female??


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Pile of mischief at day 14:

P1080326 by Noweia, on Flickr


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww!!! They look a lot darker than their mum and the boy I got from you  They are so pretty!!


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Adorable... drools :lol:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, Congrats! they are adorable and at risk of making a soppy fool of myself again, those picks just melt your heart


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Of course, they're at the stage where they sit there until you go, 'Boo!', then you're left with a pile of dust as they scatter! :lol:


----------



## ASHLiix (May 8, 2011)

Oh my word they are adorable !!!! Xxx


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Kallan said:


> Of course, they're at the stage where they sit there until you go, 'Boo!', then you're left with a pile of dust as they scatter! :lol:


lol, I've had that happen! I had five lovely black mice babies in hand, and then my dog barked, and next thing I knew I was moving couches and tables and bookshelves looking for mouse babies! I only did ever find four of them...  :lol:


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

can't wait til they are ready to go


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh my gosh they are sooooo cute!!! now i wants some :lol:


----------

